# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Μεταλλάξεις ιθαγενών >  Σας παρουσιάζω τις καρδερίνες του φίλου μου Νίκου

## xXx

Είμαι στην ευχάριστη θέση να σας παρουσιάσω τα πανέμορφα νέα αποκτήματα του φίλου  :Party0016: , συμπατριώτη μου (Λάρισα city) και συμφορουμίστα μας nikoslarisa. Πρόκειται για 4 καρδερίνες.

1 αχάτης major, 1 έουμο major κ 2 ασπροκέφαλα αρχέγονα major.




  

Για οποιαδήποτε απορία ξέρετε σε ποιον θα απευθυνθείτε  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ Βασιλη!!!!να σε καλα

----------


## zack27

Πανεμορφες πραγματικα να τις χαιρεσαι!!!

----------


## panos70

Νικο παρα πολυ ωραιες να τις χαιρεσαι, απο που τις πηρες και ποσο;κελαιδανε σαν τις δικες μας(ντοπιες) η εχουν ξεχωριστο κελαιδεμα;

----------


## Εφη

πολύ όμορφες!!

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ να τις  χαιρεσαι !

----------


## Georgia_io

Να τις χαίρεσαι Νίκο!!! Πολύ όμορφες!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

τις  πηρα απο ενα φιλο που εφερε απο εξω.τα πηρα κ τα 4 πουλια 1100 ευρο..κανωνικα υπολογισε 350-450 το ενα...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> τις  πηρα απο ενα φιλο που εφερε απο εξω.τα πηρα κ τα 4 πουλια 1100 ευρο..κανωνικα υπολογισε 350-450 το ενα...


Πω πω ακριβά είναι,αλλά πανέμορφα.Να σου ζήσουν Νίκο.

----------


## δημητρα

απλα πανεμορφα

----------


## douke-soula

πανεμορφα !!!!!!!!!!!!!

να τα χαιρεσαι Νικο !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πανεμοφες και πανακριβες.....Ομολογω πως τ'αξιζουν τα λεφτα τους....

----------


## vikitaspaw

βρε νικοοοοο...κουκλακια τα μικρα δε λεω..αλλα η τιμη...άουτς!!! Να σου ζήσουν να τα χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## ria

απλα υπεροχα πουλια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

βικυ η τιμη ειναι μια χαρα.πες οτι καπνιζα κ ηθελα καθε μερα απο 4-5 ευρο για τσιγαρα κ καφεδες.κ φυσικα οταν αγαπας κατι αν μπορεις το περνεις κ το χερεσε(2χρονια το εχω στοχο,τωρα το πραγματοποιησα)...σας ευχαριστω παιδια...

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

> βικυ η τιμη ειναι μια χαρα.πες οτι καπνιζα κ ηθελα καθε μερα απο 4-5 ευρο για τσιγαρα κ καφεδες.κ φυσικα οταν αγαπας κατι αν μπορεις το περνεις κ το χερεσε(2χρονια το εχω στοχο,τωρα το πραγματοποιησα)...σας ευχαριστω παιδια...


να τα χαίρεσαι και εύχομαι να σου κάνουν πολλούς απογόνους!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ 13

πολυ καλο να πραγματοποιεις τους στοχους.....Συγχαρητηρια

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω Νικολα

----------


## Efthimis98

Αντε βρε!Καπνιζεις τωρα!Σαχαμαρες!!!

Να σου ζησουν και ευχομαι να εχεις παρα πολους απογονους και να τους χεραισαι μεχρι τα βαθια γεραματα σου  :Happy:

----------


## DooMDiveR

> τις  πηρα απο ενα φιλο που εφερε απο εξω.τα πηρα κ τα 4 πουλια 1100 ευρο..κανωνικα υπολογισε 350-450 το ενα...


αουτς! πάντως είναι κουκλιά!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ειπα ενα παραδειγμα για τα τσιγαρα...εγω τα εδωσα τα ευρο μου στα πουλακια μου...αυτα με ευχαριστουν...

----------


## Paul

Kαι καλα εκανες νικο. ειναι πολυ ομορφα να τα χαιρεσαι φτου φτου μη τα ματιαξω!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Α,πες ετσι....δηλαδι δεν καπνιζεις; Ωραια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Οτι τα αξιζουν,τα υπεραξιζουν!!!!!!

----------


## panos70

Πολυ ακριβα αλλα αν το θετεις ετσι τοτε καλα εκανες ειναι  πολυ καλο να πραγματοποιεις τους στοχους.....Συγχαρητηρια

----------


## jk21

τα πουλια τα οποια αποτελουν μεταλλαξεις ευρωπαικων finches οπως τα ειδη καρδερινας του Νικολα ,δεν εχουν φτηνες τιμες οσο αλλα του ειδους γιατι η μεταλλαξη δεν ειναι κατι το συνηθισμενο και οπως παντου ετσι και εδω (κακως για μενα αλλα αυτο ειναι αλλο θεμα ..... ) ισχυουν οι νομοι της αγορας .μικρη προσφορα ,μεγαλη ζητηση ... ακριβη τιμη .το θεμα ειναι τα πουλια αυτα που ερχονται συνηθως απο το εξωτερικο ,να εχουν και καλο μελλον .εις γνωσην των αγοραστων τους ,αυτα τα πουλια στις περισσοτερες φορες στις εκτροφες του εξωτερικου μεχρι να φυγουν απο εκει βομβαρδιζονται με φαρμακα για κακως εννοουμενη προληψη .οταν φθανουν στην ελλαδα  εχεις το διλλημα να συνεχισεις τα ιδια (και γλιτωνοντας προσωρινα απο τα κοκκιδια να χασεις τα πουλια στο μεσοπροθεσμο μελλον απο μυκητες που θα τα κατακλυσουν απο την καταχρηση των σουλφοναμιδων και οχι μονο ) ή της απεξαρτησης τους .αυτο δεν ειναι ευκολο και απαιτει συμβουλη γιατρων για σταδιακο αλλα συντομο σχετικα προγραμμα διακοπης των φαρμακων .... αν βεβαια ο αγοραστης εχει ενημερωθει για κατι τετοιο ... 

Νικολα σου ευχομαι το καλυτερο για τα πουλακια .δωσε βαση στην παροχη τροφων πχ φυλλα μπροκολου ,καροτο που ειναι πηγες βιταμινης και προβιταμινης Α .Ειναι κρισιμοτατη σε πουλια με αρκετο λευκο πανω τους και ειδικα αυτα που προερχονται απο γεννετικες μεταλλαξεις .δεν εννοω συνεχη παροχη συνθετικης α γιατι ειναι επικινδυνο για το συκωτι.συνεχη παροχη ομως σχεδον σε καθημερινη βαση οσων σου ειπα .θα σε γλιτωσει απο πολλα .επισης η ριγανη σε μονιμη βαση στη διατροφη τους και σε τακτα χρονικα διαστηματα καθε μηνα (7 με 8 μερες σιγουρα ) μηλοξυδο στο νερο .ενημερωσου το δυνατον για τις μεθοδους εκτροφης τους και συμβουλεψου γιατρο αναλογα αν ηταν υπο την συνεχη χρηση κοκκιδιοστατικων

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω Δημητρη για την βοηθεια.ειμαι 100% ενιμερωμενος για αυτα τα πουλια μιας κ 2 χρονια ψαχνομαι,τα ποιο πολλα πουλακια στο εξωτερικο περνουν αρκετα φαρμακα,οταν τα φερουμε στην Ελλαδα πρεπει να τα κανουμε μια αποτοξυνωση μιωνοντας καθε 2-3 μηνες τη δοση στο νερο(οπως κανουμε κ σε εναν ναρκομανι)δεινουμε οπως διποτε βοτανα (ριγανη . θυμαρι . βασιλικο .κ.α  )δεινουμε ορισμενα λαχανικα οπως το καροτο(το ξεσκιζουν μηλαμε 2 μερες τωρα)μπροκολο θα δωσω αυριο!!η τιμη των πουλιων καθοριζετε απο το μεγεθος του πουλιου κυριος(γενικα ο καθε εκτροφεας ζιταει οτι θελει,αν θελεις απλα αγοραζεις)τα πουλια τα πηρα σε πολυ καλη τιμη για το μεγεθος κ τις μεταλαξεις τους μιας κ τα πηρα απο φιλο που εφερε κ για τον εαυτο του πουλια απο αρκετα καλο εκτροφεα του εξωτερικου(οσα ποιο πολλα παρεις τοσο ριχνει την τιμη,εχουν τοσα πολλα πουλια που θελουν να τα δωσουν γριγορα)!!πχ το ενα πουλι που λεγετε εουμο ελλαδα για να το παρω απο πετσοπα θελω καπου 500-600ευρο..αναλογα ποσα ατομα μεσολαβουν μεχρι να ερθει(πως θα ξερω ομως αν φερει το σωστο μεγεθος για τα λεφτα του,παιζονται πολλα)για αυτο θελει αρκετο ως πολυ ψαξιμο(εγω το πηρα 300).καλο ειναι να περνεις τετοια πουλια απο καποιον φιλο-γνωστο που θα παει να φερει μονος κ θα διαλεξει τα ποιο καλα(φυσικα παιζει ρολο τι χρηματα διαθετης).θελουν προσοχη οπως κ οι δικες μας καρδερινες αλλα οχι κ νταντεμα..στο κατω κατω παιδια οτι ειναι να γινει θα γινει..στην αναγκη γλητωσα το καπνισμα ενος χρονου,χιχιχιχ

----------


## jk21

το καθε δυο μηνες ειναι αρκετα αργη μειωση κατα τη γνωμη μου ... δεν μπορω ή δεν πρεπει ομως να σου πω κατι πιο συγκεκριμενο .κρινω απαραιτητη την επαφη σου με καποιο πτηνιατρο αμεσα

----------


## nikoslarisa

οσο για πτηνιατρους.δεν εχω καποιον κ δεν εμπιστευομαι καποιον.πρωτιμω να μηλαω με ατομα που εχουν τα ιδια πουλια 3-5 χρονια τωρα κ ξερουν πολυ παραπανω..

----------


## andreascrete

Ωραία πουλιά, προσοχή για τα κοκκίδια όπως σου ανέφεραν και παραπάνω για να τα έχεις και να τα χαίρεσαι για πολλά χρόνια ....καλά ζευγαρώματα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω πω πω πω......


Να σου ζησουν... φτου φτου φτου σκορδα!! ευχομαι οτι καλυτερο!

----------


## δημητρα

τα πουλια ειναι τελεια κ η τιμη ειναι πολυ καλη, πιστευω λογο οτι πηρες πολλα σου εκαναν κ εκπτωση, χωρις παραξηγηση. σιγουρα αξιζουν περισσοτερα. οσο για την υγεια τους, σιγουρα θα τα προσεχεις πολυ κ αφου κ μιλας κ με αλλους που εχουν τετοια πουλια κ ξερουν πως να τα διαχειριστουν δεν θα εχεις προβλημα. σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα κ να ειναι παντα γερα.

----------


## xXx

Νικόλα να τα προσέχεις σαν τα μάτια σου και να τα πολλαπλασιάσεις όσο πιο καλά μπορείς....ελπίζω να σου δώσουνε πολλούς και όμορφους απογόνους και του χρόνου στην έκθεση του ΛΑ.ΣΥ.Κ. να διαπρέψεις

----------


## PAIANAS

Nικόλα και από μένα ευχές για πολλούς υγιείς απογόνους και μακροζωϊα στα πανέμορφα πουλάκια σου ..
θα'θελα όμως να επιστήσω την προσοχή σε όσους τυχόν έχουν την οικονομική δυνατότητα να αγοράσουν τέτοια πουλιά ,ότι πριν το κάνουν θα πρέπει να έχουν τη γνώση και την εμπειρία να τα διαχειριστούν .σε διαφορετική περίπτωση θα κλάψουν και τα ευρώ τους και δυστυχώς και τα πουλιά ...(υσ δεν αναφέρομαι στο νικόλα )

----------


## nikoslarisa

στην παρεα των αλλων 4 μεταλλαγμενων προστεθηκαν ακομα 4 πουλακια πριν λιγες εβδομαδες,ειναι 2 λουτινο.1 εουμο αρσενικο κ 1 ιζαμπελ.επισης εγηνε κ ο νεος μου χωρος.το εκτροφειο μου.


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with 
Uploaded with ImageShack.usus]ImageShack.us[/URL]


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Efthimis98

Ειναι φανταστικα τα πουλακια σου αλλα και το εκτροφειο σου Νικολα!!!!!!!!

Αντε καλους απογονουςςςςς!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πανέμορφα και τα μικρά σου άλλα και το Εκτροφείο σου μπραβο Νίκο!!

----------


## terios

πολύ ωραίο το εκτροφείο μόνο με την μονη λαμαρίνα από πάνω μην έχεις πρόβλημα το καλοκαίρι..

----------


## nikoslarisa

οχι δεν εχει προβλημα.αναμεσα εχει μονωτικο...ευχαριστω παιδια.

----------


## jk21

Να χαιρεσαι τα νεα πουλακια ΝΙΚΟ !

----------


## mitsman

Nικο εχω μεινει με το στομα ανοιχτο!!! τι χωρος?? τι ομορφα πουλακια???? να ΄σαι καλα να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## ninos

Ο χώρος πραγματικά φανταστικός και τα πουλάκια ακόμα πιο φανταστικά... φτου φτου σκόρδα Νίκο

----------


## terios

> οχι δεν εχει προβλημα.αναμεσα εχει μονωτικο...ευχαριστω παιδια.



mια χαρά τοτε απλώς δεν φαίνεται στις φώτο για αυτο το ειπα. ωραια δουλειά μπράβο!!

----------


## vikitaspaw

Μπραβο νικο!! Τελεια είναι κ τα πουλια κ ο χωρος σου!! Οι καρδερινες οι ομορφότερες που χω δει!!!

----------


## vag21

πολυ ωραια πουλια φιλε.και τα πηρες και σε καλη τιμη.σε pet shop στο πειραια πουλαγε μια λευκη 1000 ευρω.

----------


## nikoslarisa

στη λαρισα πουλανε μια  αγρια λευκη με 1000 ευρο φιλε.αχχαχαχαχ ειναι τρελοι.

----------


## panos70

> στη λαρισα πουλανε μια αγρια λευκη με 1000 ευρο φιλε.αχχαχαχαχ ειναι τρελοι.


  Καλα φερνουν οι πετσοπαδες σε τετοιες εποχες πουλια που στοιχιζουν τοσο πολλα...... και ποιος θα βρεθει να τα παρει;

----------


## jk21

θα γινω κακος ... αλλα απο αγαθους ή και κουτοπονηρους ο χωρος σφιζει !!!! μιλαω ειτε για αυτους που εχουν ξαμολυθει να ψαχνουν εδω και λιγο καιρο για μεταλλαγμενα (ξεβαμμενα με οξυζενε αλλα και κανονικα ) απο τη φυση ,ειτε για αυτους που αγοραζουν πανακριβα (οχι σε υψηλες αλλα  νορμαλ τιμες ) μεταλλαγμενα εισαγωγης απο ικανους (και μπραβο τους ) εμπορους που τα φερνουν και τα προωθουν  επιτυχως ....

----------


## panos70

Οχι κακος δεν γινεσαι απλα κανεις και πολυ σωστα ενημερωση

----------


## nikoslarisa

δυστιχως ο κοσμος ειναι τοσο χαζος για να μιν το πω αλλιως που πρωτιμα να παρει με 500 ευρο μια αγρια ασπρη παρα με 600 ευρο ενα ζευγαρι μεταλλαγμενες εκτροφης.φυσικα εχει ζευγαρι μεταλλαγμενες και με 450 ευρο ζευγαρι οπως ειναι οι αχατες.δεν μας χαλανε κ οι αχατες.μια χαρα μεταλλαξη ειναι..Πανο το πουλι αυτο το εδεινε 1000 ευρο.μιλησα πριν λιγο το εχει παει στα 500 κ το παζαρευει με αρκετα ατομα..εγω ειμαι τυχερος γιατι πηγαν φιλοι μου εξω κ φεραν πουλακια που ειναι χομπιστες,απλα ειναι (ανετοι) ανθρωποι.τα πουλια αν τα επερνα απο εμπορους στην ελλαδα θα μου εβγαιναν καποια οπως τα εουμο κ τα λουτινο σχεδον 200 ευρο παραπανω για το καθε πουλι το λιγοτερο ....με λιγα λογια θα ειχα 2 ζευγαρια αντι για 4 που πηρα.παιδια παιζονται πολλα μιν το ψαχνετε.

----------


## panos70

Νικο εισαι τυχερος που εχεις τετοιους φιλους που πηγαν εξω κι ασχοληθηκαν με αυτο που εψαχνες μπραβο τους

----------


## makis97

Οι καρδερίνες απίστευτες φτου φτου όσο για το χώρο που 8α ζουν οι καρδερίνες σου δεν έχω λόγια.ΜΠΡΑΒΟ :Anim 19:

----------


## nikoslarisa

το νεο μου πουλακι:Major καφε φορεας ιζαμπελ 


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## mitsman

Νικο πανέμορφο πουλακι!!!! Να το χαιρεσαι!!!!!!
Πως πανε τα ζευγαρια σου??? τα βρίσκουν??

----------


## tarirs

Πανεμορφα Νικο...φτου-φτου.Κουκλια ειναι !!!!!!!!! Μπραβο.....

----------


## ria

τι να πω τα λογια ειναι περιττα νομιζω ..απλα δεν υπαρχουν αυτα τα πουλια να σου ζησουν και να χαρεις πολλους απογονους!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη ειναι ακομα πολυ νορις.αλλα υπαρχουν φιλακια μερικες φορες κ μαλωματα ομως.1 ζευγαρι ταιζετε φυσικα,αλλα εχουμε ακομα μηνες.καλα να ειναι κ ισως καταφερω να αναπαραγω καποια

----------


## mitsman

Μακάρι... στο εύχομαι ολόψυχα!!!!

----------


## jk21

να τα χαιρεσαι ΝΙΚΟ ! καλη αναπαραγωγη !

----------


## lenia

στο έχω ξαναπεί!!!!!!! υπέροχα τα πουλάκια και ο χώρος εκπληκτικός!!!!!!! καλές γέννες και μακάρι να βγούνε τόσα όμορφα μωρά που να μην σου φτάνει ο χώρος να τα βάλεις!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## antoninio

καπου σε ξερω!!!!!καπου σε ξερω..!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ωχ ο Αντωνης!!!!!!!!!!!που σε ρε φιλεε...με βρηκες και δω!!!χαιρομαι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## xXx

Νικολάκη να τα χαίρεσαι φίλε θα σου έρθω να τα δω και από κοντά

----------


## panos70

Nα τα χαιρεσαι ειναι πανεμορφα και καλη αναπαραγωγη

----------


## jk21

ΝΙΚΟ να τα χαιρεσαι! ...ημουν χθες με το ΣΤΑΥΡΟ ξερεις στο βολο και με ρωτουσε τις κανει ο Νικολας με τις σταχταρες.λεω αυτες πανε πεταξανε και πηρε φορα για αλλες δυσκολες αναπαραγωγες !!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφες καρδερινες!!! να τις χαιρεσαι Νικο ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!

----------


## dogoulisd

Πω πω ρε Νικόλα τι εχεισ βγαλει εδω;άντε με το καλο ενηλικα.

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

> το νεο μου πουλακι:Major καφε φορεας ιζαμπελ 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Νίκο είναι η αδυναμία μου η καρδερίνες, ειδικά διασταύρωση με καναρίνι.. Να τα χαίρεσαι και να πληθύνουν σαν την άμμο της θάλασσας... :Happy0064:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ.Δημητρη πες τον Σταυρο πολλα πολλα πολλα χερετησματα απο εμενα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vag21

νικο αυτα ειναι απο τα ζευγαρια που ειδαμε στην αρχη του θεματος?

----------


## nikoslarisa

ναι φιλε απο τα ζευγαρια μου..κ απο αυτα του θεματος κ απο ακομα 2-3 που πηρα μετα στην πορια της εκτροφης μου

----------


## vag21

καλη συνεχεια νικολα.

----------


## xXx

Νικόλα βάλε καμία φωτογραφία ρε δεν στις ματιάζουμε

----------


## lenia

συγχαρητήρια καλέ μου νικόλα!!!!!το αξίζεις πραγματικά!!!! εύχομαι τα καλύτερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστωωω.να εισαι καλα...

----------


## Nikolas Alamango

Όμορφη μου Κατερίνα (Καρδερίνα) Από τραγούδι του Αντώνη.. Συναγωνίζεται το καναρίνι και στην μελωδία αλλά περισσότερο στην ομορφιά του φτερώματος...  :Humming Bird A:

----------


## nikoslarisa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jvgyz8X_FDI

Η μαμα λουτινο τρωει την κρεμα της για να ταισει το μικρο της!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/...phaphi3AE0.png
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/...0alpha0297.jpg
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/...0alpha0291.jpg
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/...0alpha0286.jpg
http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/...0alpha0283.jpg

----------


## karakonstantakis

*
Νίκο πολύ όμορφες πραγματικά  !! Σου βάζω της φώτο σου σε μεγέθυνση !! 



*

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφες να τις χαιρεσαι, πολλα και γερα πουλια

----------


## fysaei

περιποιημένα πράγματα..πανέμορφα και τα πουλάκια σου !!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## Gardelius

Μεγαλοπρεπη και πανεμορφα!!!! Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε!!!!! :bye:

----------


## jk21

Νικολα παντα ομορφα !!!! καλη συνεχεια στην προσπαθεια σου !

----------


## gianniskilkis

Μπράβο Νικόλα πολύ ωραία πουλιά ... Αλέξανδρε είσαι μάγος.

----------


## mitsman

Να τις χαιρεσαι..... κλεινω απο τωρα ενα μικρακι απο αυτα που ευχομαι να γεμισεις!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ..φυσικα θα σου κρατισω ενα!!δεν ξερω γιατι, αλλα πιστευω οτι θα ειναι πολυ καλα το πουλακι στα χερια σου!!

----------


## lagreco69

Πανεμορφα!!!!! Νικο υπεροχα πτηνα!!! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## lefteris13

Πολυ ομορφα πουλια Νικο, να τα χαιρεσαι!

----------


## Sandra

Ουάου... Πανέμορφα αλλά η τιμή λίγο τσουχερή αλλά το αξίζουν πιστεύω...

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω.να σε καλα

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

Νικο.... τι καταστασεις εχεις φτιαξει?????? μπραβο ρε Νικο.... 
Πηρες πουλια περυσι??? εννοω απο ζευγαρια!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Γεια σου Δημητρη.πηρα ναι φιλε..εβγαλα.στο βιντεο ειναι μερικα απο τα δικα μου πουλια!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Ο Νίκος είναι παράδειγμα πρός μίμηση για πολλούς λόγους!
Φέτος με βοήθησε σε μια δύσκολη φάση όταν "είχα κολλήσει στην λάσπη" και δεν το ξεχνώ!
Καλή επιτυχία φιλαράκο!

----------


## mitsman

Ετσι που τα εχεις τα πουλια ειναι φυσιολογικο να παρεις φιλε μου!!!!!
Θες να μας πεις 2 λογια για την διατροφη που ακολουθεις στην αναπαραγωγη?????????

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια νικο με πολλα και γερα πουλια, περιττο να πω οτι ειναι πανεμορφα

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο!! Νικο πολυ ωραια κατασταση! να χαιρεσαι την εκτροφη σου, εισαι παραδειγμα προς μιμηση.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια,να ειστε ολοι καλα..Γιωργο εγω χομπι το βλεπω πανω απο ολα,καλα να ειμαστε να βοηθα ο ενας τον αλλον στην εκτροφη μας.εχουμε δυσκολο δρομο...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη για την αναπαραγωγη κανω τα βασικα γενικα:Καλη διατροφη(πολλα σπορια κ οσο γινετε καλες τροφες),κια,καμελινα.βλαστω  μενα σπορια απο εδω κ περα...λαχανικα,φρουτα . λιγες πολυβιταμηνες  (AD3E κυριος) ,λιγο σκουλικακι.ΠΟΛΥ αγαπη κ φροντιδα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο καλη συνεχεια. ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα και να γεμισεις τις κλουβες με πουλαρους.

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ,να σε καλα

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλή συνεχεια να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!*

----------


## jk21

Νικολα καλη συνεχεια ! ολα ομορφα !!! σταθερος στη σωστη πορεια που εχεις χαραξει !!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.να ειστε καλα!!!Thanks Δημητρη!!!

----------


## xXx

ακόμα με κερνάς καφέ ε???

----------


## nikoslarisa

Βασιλη περιμενουν αλλοι 50 να ερθουν για καφε..αλλα σε ολους εχω πει το ιδιο...ξερεις εσυ!!!αχαχαχ

----------


## nikoslarisa

αργα κ σταθερα αρχισαν κ τα μεταλλαγμενα να παιζουν..

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

Ετοιμαζονται ετοιμαζονται????????????

----------


## panos70

Ωραια πουλια μπραβο

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω!!Δημητρη σιγα σιγα να δουμε τι θα γινει φετος....

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## serafeim

Τελεια Νικο!!!
Μπραβο τρομερα!!  :Happy: 
Να σο υζησει η να ψυχουλα!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σου ρε Νικολα με τις πανεμορφες!

----------


## Gardelius

*Να σου ζήσουν!!!!*

----------


## Efthimis98

Α ρε Νίκο!!! Εκπληκτικά χρώματα έχουν οι καρδερίνες σου!!! Με το καλό να κλαρώσουν τα μικρά " σκουλικάκια " !!!
Ό,τι και να πούμε είναι λίγο ! Συγχαρητήρια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μπράβο Νίκ! Τι μετάλλαξη είναι ο αρσενικος φιλε?

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ...Γιωργο ειναι αρχεγονος φορεας αχατης κ καφε!!!

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Να σου ζησουν!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ Γιωργο!να σε καλα

----------


## Giwrgos 13 :P

Παρακαλω !! Δεν κανει τιποτα!

----------


## Γιωργος Δ.

Πανεμορφα.

----------


## nikoslarisa

θυληκο εουμο σε 2ρη γεννα!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Με το καλο!!!! Νικο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό... να σου βγάλει πολλά πολλά μικρά!!!!  :Happy:

----------


## mitsman

Ο αρσενικος τι ηταν???

----------


## nikoslarisa

Αρχεγονος 2πλος φορεας Δημητρη

----------


## nikoslarisa

Ιζαμπελ θηλυκο

----------


## Gardelius

*Τρομερά!!!! Πανέμορφα!!!!! Καλη συνεχεια να έχεις!!!!*

----------


## δημητρα

πανεμορφα, πολλα και γερα μικρα

----------


## serafeim

Τελεια Νικο!! Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

Μπραβο αρχηγε μου.... να σου ζησουν!

----------


## nikoslarisa

να σε καλα Δημητρη,ευχαριστω

----------


## lagreco69

Να τα χαιρεσαι!!! Νικο και ολα στο κλαδι!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## serafeim

Νικολα μπραβο!!!! τι να πω δεν εχω λογια!! Να σου ζησουν!! ματι να μην τα πιασει!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

*Πανεμορφα!!!!! *  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να σε καλα.ευχαριστω

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## serafeim

νεα μανουλα;

----------


## nikoslarisa

ειχα βαλει πριν λιγο καιρο που εκανε φωλια..εδω ειναι σε επομενη γεννα!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Α βρε Νίκο!!!  :Happy: 
Τα πας πολύ καλά με τις καρδερίνες! Άξιος...  :winky:  Συγχαρητήρια και καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## serafeim

Εισαι απαιχτος... Καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Σας ευχαριστω παιδια για τα καλα σας λογια,αλλα δεν ειναι τιποτα ευκολο,ειδικα με αυτα τα πουλια..θελει πολυ Υπομονη κ πολυ Κοπο..Μακαρι να εχω ενα καλο αποτελεσμα..

----------


## serafeim

Σιγουρα θα εχεις Νικο.. μην το σκεφτεσαι στραβα....
Εγω εχω τα καναρινια και μου φενεται δυσκολο... νομιζω μπορω να σε καταλαβω...

----------


## nikoslarisa

η εκτροφη καρδερινας δεν εχει καμια σχεση με την εκτροφη καναρινιων..να το ξερεις αυτο... ::  φιλικα παντα...σε ευχαριστω πολυ,δεν το σκεφτομαι στραβα ομως..το σκεφτομαι με την λογικη...χιχιχιχ

----------


## serafeim

Εννοειται πως το ξερω Νικο!!!
Απλα σου λεω φαντασου την διαφορα!! Μονο και μονο με την σκεψη δυσταζω πολυ να ΨΑΞΩ να παρω καρδερινα!!  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

βρε καταλαβα τι εννοουσες..Το σωστο ειναι ομως να μιν δυσταζεις,ολα μετα απο κοπο γινονται.υπομονη κ ξανα υπομονη...

----------


## serafeim

Καθε πραγμα στον καιρο του κι ο κολιος τον Αυγουστο!!  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

ολα μια ιδεα ειναι....απλα προσπαθεια κ αγαππη θελει!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## serafeim

Καθε φορα που βλεπω να βαζεις ποστ Νικο ενθουσιαζομαι και μπαινω να δω με μεγαλη λαχταρα!!!
Καθε φορα που βλεπω ποστ σου εχω ολο και περισσοτερη θεληση για διαβασμα και μαθηση γι αυτα τα πουλια!!!
Ξεκινηση απο απλα ενα θελω και μου το καταλληξατε τρελα!!! ΕΥΧΑΡΣΙΤΩ!!! :Love0007:  :Love0007:  :Love0007:

----------


## nikoslarisa

να σε καλα.σε ευχαριστω πολυ... :Jumping0044:

----------


## Gardelius

*Φιλε εισαι υπερτυχερός!!!!!! *  :Anim 37:

----------


## nikoslarisa

γιατι ειμαι υπερτυχερος Ηλια?

----------


## serafeim

Μαλλον που εχεις αυτα τα πουλια!!
Εγω θα σε χαρακτηριζα ΙΚΑΝΟ ή ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΑ!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από nikoslarisa


γιατι ειμαι υπερτυχερος Ηλια?


Με τέτοια πουλακια.....νομιζω ειναι σωστό!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Ευχαριστω πολυ.αλλα να ξερεις ο εκτροφεας βαζει το χερι του για να γινουν ετσι τα πουλια.με την παρουσια του κ πολυ αγαπη!!

----------


## serafeim

Γι αυτο χαιρομαστε που βλεπουμαι οτι κανεις φιλε Νικολα!!  :Happy: 
Το κανεις με μερακι, αγαπη και πολυ φροντιδα!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω παρα πολυ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  να σε καλα.προσπαθω για το καλυτερο..σιγα σιγα!

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από nikoslarisa


Ευχαριστω πολυ.αλλα να ξερεις ο εκτροφεας βαζει το χερι του για να γινουν ετσι τα πουλια.με την παρουσια του κ πολυ αγαπη!!


Νίκο σ αυτο ακριβώς αναφέρομαι φιλε!!!!!*  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

> *
> 
> Νίκο σ αυτο ακριβώς αναφέρομαι φιλε!!!!!*


 :Happy0064:

----------


## xarhs

> 


πωωωω νικο.......... μην ξανα βαλεις τετοιο βιντεο. ειλικρινα ζηλεψα πολυ. θελω και εγω μια τετοια καρδερινα. και το χειροτερο ειναι οτι ξερω οτι ποτε δεν θα εχω στα χερια μου.

να σου ζησει και να σε γεμησει πουλακια.........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω Χαρη....μεγαλη μπουκια φαε αλλα μεγαλη κουβεντα μιν πεις...ποτε δεν ξερεις τι μπορει να κανεις φιλε...

----------


## xarhs

ειναι πραγματικα πανεμορφα αλλα το κυριοτερο ο χαρακτηρας που τους ''εφτιαξες''

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να σε καλα φιλε.ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## xarhs

νικο πως ξεκινησες με αυτα τα πουλια?

ξοδεψες πολλα χρηματα εεε?

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

Χαρη ολα μια αποφαση ειναι.2χρ εψαχνα να βρω να παρω καρδερινες μεταλλαγμενες..ενας φιλος μου με βοηθεισε για να κανω την αρχη...αρκετα χρηματα ναι..ειναι γνωστες πλεον οι τιμες των πουλιων αυτων..

----------


## xarhs

εγω αμα παρω τετοια πουλια νικο θα μου τα κλεψουν με τη μια. εδω μου περνουν καναρινια στις καρδερινες θα κολλησουν

----------


## serafeim

Νικολα.... δεν εχω λογια!! Με εμαθες πλεον!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να σε καλα Σεραφειμ...

----------


## Gardelius

*Κουκλιά πραγματικά!!!!!*

----------


## αντρικος

κουκλακιααααααααααααααααα  αα ρε φιλε 1000 μπραβο αξιος πωωω τι μου κανεισ τωρα  :Happy: )

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## serafeim

Οκ Νικολα!!!  :Jumping0011:

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## nikoslarisa

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQWmN...ature=youtu.be

----------


## serafeim

Νικολα κλεισε θεση στο δαφνη!!! εσυ θα με τρελανεις ωρε!!!

----------


## xarhs

νικο οτι και να πουμε λιγο θα ναι..................

----------


## jk21

Νικο μου γραφει οτι εχει αφαιρεθει το βιντεο ... τι συμβαινει;

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη το ειχα βγαλει επειδη κωλουσε απο το youtube.αλλα το ειχα βαλει ξανα..δεν ξερω γιατι δεν ειναι μεσα...

----------


## οδυσσέας

Νικο αυτο ειναι?

----------


## jk21

ναι τωρα ετσι οπως το ανεβασε ο ΟΔΥΣΣΕΑΣ ειναι οκ !

----------


## nikoslarisa

ναι ναι αυτο ειναι παιδια...κατι εχει συμβει με το youtube σημερα..

----------


## serafeim

Εσυ φταις Νικο... με τις καρδερινες σου!!! Τελικα κλεισε μια θεση ακομη στο δαφνη κα ιγια το youtube!!!  ::

----------


## xarhs

χαχαχαχαχ... νικο τον τρελανες τον συντονιστη στο yoytube χχαχαχαχαχαχα.... ουτε αυτοι δεν αντεξαν

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## xarhs

ρε νικο τη τελεια θυληκια ειναι αυτη?????????????/

ποσο χρονων ειναι????

----------


## serafeim

1 πραγμα με χαλαει Νικολα!!
Η χαλια καμερα σου!!  :Happy: 
Δεν με νοιαζει ομως γιατι μου δειχνεις κατι πολυ ΣΗΜΑΝΤΙΚΟ για την εκτροφη της καρδερινας!!! Που ξερεις ισως παρω κι εγω και θυμηθω αυτα που βλεπω εδω !!  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

δεν φταιει η καμερα μονο.το χερι τρεμει λιγο..αχαχαχαχ..η καρδερινα ειναι σχεδον 2 χρ κ ειναι μεταλλαξη εουμο!!!!

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχα παρε τριποδα ή παρε τον Βασιλη (xXx) να σου κραταει το χερι!!  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

αχααχαχαχαχ!!!! κατι θα κανω!!!

----------


## serafeim

Αστειευομαι!!! Κανε την δουλεια σου!!  :Happy: 
Μια χαρα τα βαζεις μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω κανενα παραπονω!!  :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

τι ωραια που την εχεις ομως. τις εχεις βαλει και πατηθρα να μπαινει μεσα ευκολα , την εχεις στα οπα οπα.

----------


## serafeim

> τι ωραια που την εχεις ομως. τις εχεις βαλει και πατηθρα να μπαινει μεσα ευκολα , *την εχεις στα οπα οπα*.


Νομιζω την ΑΓΑΠΑΕΙ :Love0034: !!  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

χαχαχ..παντα στα οπα οπα τα εχω!!!!!! :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## xarhs

φοβερο....!!!!!!

και ταιζει και καλα..................... η ιδια μανα δεν ειναι νικο?

----------


## nikoslarisa

ναι η ιδια ειναι.απλα παλευα για να την πιασω να φαινεται ποιο καλα πως ταιζει!!!ΑΧχααχαχ

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μπραβο ρε Νικόλα...

Σκόρδα....σκόρδα

----------


## serafeim

τελικα νικησες αυτην την παλι νικολα...

----------


## Gardelius

*Το ενα καλυτερο απ τα άλλο .......!!!!!!!!*

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

*Νίκο ειναι 2η γεννα??*

----------


## nikoslarisa

μμμ μπορει!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Youpi:  :Youpi:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

τι ειναι αυτα Νικολα?

----------


## οδυσσέας

γραψε και δυο λογια με τις φωτογραφιες να ξερουμε τι βλεπουμε. το ''μελανι'' απο το πληκτρολογιο ειναι τζαμπα. :Anim 59:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη ειναι καρδερινακια major!!!καποια θα βγουν αχατες αρσενικα φορεις ιζαμπελ..καποια εουμο θηλυκα κ αχατες θηλυκα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

αρα ειναι φετιναρια κιολας... εεε????   μπραβο μπραβο!!! να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι μου!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη σημερα δαχτυλιδωσα το τελευταιο!!!!!4 στα 4!!!!(φετινα βρε Δημητρη ναι)

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

*Άντε με το καλο στο κλαρι!!!!! *  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!να σε καλα

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## οδυσσέας

αυτα σε τι ζευγαρωστρα ειναι?

----------


## nikoslarisa

ολα ειναι σε ζευγαρωστρα 50επι30επι30 πανω κατω....στις 33-35 μερες πανε σε ποιο μεγαλη ζευγαρωστρα για 10-15 μερες κ μετα μπαινον σε κλουβα...πεταγμα=ζωη!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

> ολα ειναι σε ζευγαρωστρα 50επι30επι30 πανω κατω....στις 33-35 μερες πανε σε ποιο μεγαλη ζευγαρωστρα για 10-15 μερες κ μετα μπαινον σε κλουβα...πεταγμα=ζωη!!!!!!!!!!!!


χωρις να ξερω, μικρη μου φαινεται η ζευγαρωστρα για καρδερινες, εχω διαβασει οτι θελουν μεγαλη για να ζευγαρωσουν. οι δικες σου ζευγαρωνουν ανετα λογο εχουν γεννηθει στο κλουβι.

----------


## Gardelius

*Ναι θα συμφωνήσω με το Δημήτρη! ειμαι περιεργος να μαθω και εγω,....*

----------


## nikoslarisa

εγω φταιω επειδη δεν το ειπα σωστα..τα πουλια μεγαλωνουν σε παραμανες καναρινια....μετα τα παω σε κλουβες.μπορει να γενναν επειδη ειναι εκτροφης αλλα αυτα τα πουλια δεν ταιζουν ευκολα...εχω φυσικα κ καρδερινες που ταιζουν αλλα ειναι ελαχιστες...... οπως αυτη που εχετε  δει!!!τα ζευγαρια καρδερινες ειναι σε κλουβες 1επι1 κ 2 υψος κ σε 1 επι50επι50!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> εγω φταιω επειδη δεν το ειπα σωστα..τα πουλια μεγαλωνουν σε παραμανες καναρινια....μετα τα παω σε κλουβες.μπορει να γενναν επειδη ειναι εκτροφης αλλα αυτα τα πουλια δεν ταιζουν ευκολα...εχω φυσικα κ καρδερινες που ταιζουν αλλα ειναι ελαχιστες...... οπως αυτη που εχετε δει!!!τα ζευγαρια καρδερινες ειναι σε κλουβες 1επι1 κ 2 υψος κ σε 1 επι50επι50!!!!!!!!!!!


*
Δεν ταΐζουν?? γιατί??*

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μακαρι να ηξερα.αλλα υποθετω οτι εχουν εκφυλιστει επειδη στο εξωτερικο κανουν μαζικη παραγωγη για εμποριο κυριος....ετσι εχουν χασει το ενστικτο τους...Υποθετω μιν το παρετε 100%...δοξα το θεο εμενα μερικες ταιζουν....προσπαθω να τις μαθω ολες σιγα σιγα..θα κραταω μικρα απο τις μανες που ταιζαν!!!

----------


## jk21

τον αρσενικο τον εχεις με τα θηλυκα Νικο ,οταν κατσουν εκεινες στα αυγα;

----------


## nikoslarisa

οι αρσενικοι ειναι παντα μεσα Δημητρη ναι..ενας ομως φετος εσπασε 2 αυγα στην 3τη γεννα..τον ειδα ηθελε ζευγαρωσα ξανα κ ξανα κ τον εβγαλα επειδη εγινε βιαιος...

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν !!!

----------


## jk21

δεν ρωτουσα για εξαιρεση στην τακτικη σου Νικο .Ρωτουσα μηπως ειναι ο βασικος σου τροπος .Πραγματι τα αρσενικα ειναι πιο συχνα απο οτι στα καναρινια ,περιεργα καποιες φορες στη συμπεριφορα τους και ισως δικαιολογημενη καποια επεμβαση ,αν εγνωσμενα δημιουργουν προβλημα (σπανε και οχι *ίσως* σπασουν αυγα ) .Αλλα δεδομενο ειναι οτι και τα θηλυκα ,δεν ειναι καναρες να αποδεχονται ευκολα την αφαιρεση του αρσενικου ... μπρος γκρεμος και πισω ρεμα και βασικα πριν βραχει καποιος απο το ρευμα ,για μενα καλα ειναι να το δοκιμασει αντι του γκρεμου 

αλλα εσυ οπως λες ,δεν εχεις τετοια τακτικη .Μου φαινεται ομως περιεργο για major να αφηνουν αταιστα μικρα .Μιλαμε και για major ... με πιο ηρεμα ενστικτα στο κλουβι .Να καθονται 13 μερες να κλωσσανε και μετα να αφηνουν τα μικρα αταιστα; αν δεν γινεται καποια παρεμβαση δικη σου ,ψαξε το προβλημα στη διατροφη .Τι αυγοτροφη ταιζεις .Για μιγμα δεν ρωταω γιατι πιστευω θα παιρνεις πολυποικιλο

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη 3 θηλυκα που τα ειχα απο περσι τα ειχα αφησει κ ειδα οτι ταισαν....αλλο παλυ δεν ταιζε η ταιζε λιγες μερες.τρωνε πολυ πολυ καλα τα πουλακια....ειναι λιγο δυστροπα πουλια οταν τα πιασει..........

----------


## johnrider

Νίκο θέλω να σε ρωτήσω είχες απώλειες σε καρδερίνες ταϊσμένες από καναρίνια η κάποια προβλήματα.το ρωτάω αυτό γιατί θέλω να μάθω εάν είναι ισάξια με μια μάνα
καρδερίνα.εγώ που είδα με τα ματια μου να ταΐζει ζευγάρι καναρίνια καρδερίνες έμεινα, τα μπουκώνανε με φαγητό από όλες τις μεριές.μια ταΐστρα γεμάτη τροφή k αυγοτροφη σπιτική, κ αβγό που το μεσημέρι είχε μείνει το τσόφλι και η ταΐστρες σχεδόν άδειες.

----------


## jk21

Νικο δεν μιλω για ποσοτητα .Για μενα εχει σημασια η αυγοτροφη ή η οποια επιπλεον πρωτεινη δινεις

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη δεν εννοω βρε για την ποσοτητα αλλα για το οτι δεινω αρκετα καλα πραγματα σε θεμα πρωτεινης.κανω κ αυγοψωμο εγω με διαφορα  μεσα.τα καναρινια μου τρωνε κ σκουλικι βρασμενο!!!Γιαννη αυτο που ρωτας ειναι σχετικο,εχω καναρινια που ταιζουν απιστευτα καλα τα καρδερινακια..εχω κ καναρινια που φετος τα εβαλα πρωτη φορα κ ειδα θηλυκιες να κανουν πλακουτσοτες φωλιες κ οχι βαθιες κ στρογγυλες,αυτες λοιπον οι καναρες μεχρι τωρα μου εχουν ψωφησει 8 καρδερινακια...τις εβλεπα μπροστα μου να μιν καθονται να ασχοληθουν σωστα με το ταισμα των μικρων...τα καρδρινακια τις πρωτες 2-3 μερες οταν συκωνουν το κεφαλι τους για να ταιστουν τρεμουν παρα πολυ,η μανα πρεπει να ακολουθει το τρεμομενο κεφαλι κ να ταιζει πολυ καλα,κατι που δεν το καναν 2 καναρες μου,τα καρδερινακια πεφταν προς τα πισω συνεχεια επειδη ειχαν πλακουτσοτες φωλιες κ εμεναν νυστικα(π.χ. αντι δηλ να φανε 10 φορες τη μερα ας πουμε,λογο της κακοφτιαγμενης φωλιας κ της μι καλης διαθεσης της καναρας να ασχοληθει επιμελεστατα τρωγαν 5 φορες).....επισης καρδερινακια που εβγαλα περσι απο καναρες δεν αρρωστησαν ποτε.φετος ζευγαρωνουν κανωνικοτατα κ μερικα ταιζουν...

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## jk21

Νικολα σορρυ για το off topic αλλα δεν κρατιεμαι να βαλω απο κατω την υπογραφη του μητσαρα .δεν υπαρχει πιο ταιριαστη στιμη !

10 γιαβρακια σε παραταξη

----------


## nikoslarisa

Εγραψες!!!!!!!!!!καλα εκανες Δημητρη..υπεροχη φωτο κ του  Μητσαρα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Φιλαρακι μου ευχομαι παντα τετοια να μας δειχνεις..... ειναι απιστευτα ομορφα πουλια και πολυ περιποιημένα!!!!!!!! Μου φτιαχνεις την διαθεση με τις φωτο σου και με ξεκουραζουν απο την δυσκολη μερα!

----------


## nikoslarisa

να σε καλα Δημητρη..αλλα κ το δικο σου κατορθωμα 5δας ειναι απλα υπεροχο!!!!!!!! :Jumping0044:

----------


## johnrider

ήθελα να ρωτήσω  όταν γίνετε αναπαραγωγή καρδερίνας βάζουμε 2 φωλιές η και περισσότερες ώστε να επιλέξει αυτή που θα πάει,αφού την επιλέξει κάνει αβγά θα πρέπει να βγάλουμε τις άλλες φωλιές η δεν είναι απαραίτητο.

----------


## nikoslarisa

Γιαννη εγω στις καρδερινες τις major βαζω μια φωλια κ πανε παντα εκει κ κανουν.δεν εχω δει 2 χρ τωρα να φερνουν αντιρηση για το μερος της φωλιας...

----------


## jk21

Γιαννη αλλοι υποστηριζουν την τοποθετηση μιας φωλιας και αλλοι βαζουν 2 .Θα σου πουνε ισως μελη που εχουν εφαρμοσει την μια ή αλλη τακτικη και το τι αποτελεσμα ειχανε .Εγω θα εβαζα μια σιγουρα εκει που κουρνιαζει ο αρσενικος και αν αυτο το σημειο δεν ειχε προσβαση προς ανατολη ,τοτε και σε ενα σημειο  που να εχει ,αλλα να βρισκεται και σε χωρο μπροστα ή προς την γωνια πλαγια ,για να εχει το θηλυκο ,εποπτεια του χωρου τριγυρω απο την κλουβα

----------


## johnrider

το λέω αυτό μήπως βάζοντας 2 η και περισσότερες η καρδερίνα μόλις βγάλει τα μικρά  αρχίσει να φτιάχνει δεύτερη φωλια και μήπως αυτή είναι η αιτια που τα παρατάνε.

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από nikoslarisa


Γιαννη εγω στις καρδερινες τις major βαζω μια φωλια κ πανε παντα εκει κ κανουν.δεν εχω δει 2 χρ τωρα να φερνουν αντιρηση για το μερος της φωλιας...


Φίλε καταπληκτικός!!!!!!! ο χώρος σου!!!!!!!!! Ιδανικός για καρδερίνες!!!!!!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Κατα την γνωμη μου ισως συμβει σε μικρο χωρο.ενας γνωστος μου σημερα μου ειπε οτι εχει μικρα στη φωλια 3 ημερον(καρδερινες balcanika) κ ο αρσενικος ενω ταιζει την θηλυκια,περνει νηματα κ παει στην 2ρη φωλια.....αυτο δεν ειναι καθολου καλο κατα την γνωμη μου.κατα 99,9999% θα βρει τα μικρα νεκρα μια μερα κ μαλιστα συντομα...με τις καρδερινες ολα ειναι σχετικα παντα...δεν υπαρχει απαντιση 100%...αυτα τα πουλια παντα θα μας συγκινουν κ καλα κ ασχημα..

----------


## johnrider

να είναι σίγουρος ο γνωστός σου ότι θα τα παρατήσει γιατί συνέβη στον φίλο μου ακριβώς την 4 ημερα μάζευε νήματα τα παράτησε και μετά από 20 ημερες έκανε αβγά. όπως είπες δεν υπάρχει απάντηση.

----------


## nikoslarisa

αν ο αρσενικος καταφερει να ξεσηκωσει την θηλυκια τοτε τα μικρα ειναι χαμενα....τα καλα θηλυκα ξερουν να παταν φρενο στα αρσενικα...αλλιως ο αρσενικος σε ενα κλουβακι κ διπλα στο θηλυκο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

φτου φτου

----------


## Ioulia

πολυ ομορφα....!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

στην αρχη οταν η καρδερινα ειναι πρωταρα βαζουμε δυο φωλιες μεχρι να επιλεξει. μολις ξεκινησει να γενναει βγαζουμε την δευτερη φωλια.

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Μπραβο φιλε, σαν τωρα θυμαμαι που μιλαγαμε στο τηλεφωνο πριν ακομα ξεκινησεις την αναπαραγωγη της Βασιλισσας πριν αρκετα χρονια. Χαιρομαι που εχεις φτασει σε αυτο το σημειο!

----------


## lagreco69

Να πινω το απογευματινο μου καφεδακι και να βλεπω τετοιες φωτογραφιες! δεν εχω καλυτερο!!! 

Να εισαι παντα καλα!! Νικο. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Γιωργο σε ευχαριστω πολυ..ετσι ειναι θυμαμαι κ εγω..μονος κ εγω ξεκινησα κ σιγα σιγα προχωρω...(αν περιμενα αυτα που μου ταζαν ακομα στο περιμενε θα ημουν..αχαχαχχ)..Η καλη μανα καρδερινα οταν θελει να γεννησει παει στην φωλια που βαζει ο εκτροφεας...εμεις κανουμε το πουλακι να παει οπως θελουν στην αναπαραγωγη..εγω τουλαχιστον κ ακομα 3-4 ατομα που ξερω εχουμε 1000% επιτυχεια..Γιωργο αν δεν αντεξεις την βροχη πως θα δεις το ουρανιο τοξο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Μπραβο κ σε σενα ...αξιος φιλε.... ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ πολυ Δημητρη για τα καλα σου λογια!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> ...Η καλη μανα καρδερινα οταν θελει να γεννησει παει στην φωλια που βαζει ο εκτροφεας...εμεις κανουμε το πουλακι να παει οπως θελουν στην αναπαραγωγη..εγω τουλαχιστον κ ακομα 3-4 ατομα που ξερω εχουμε 1000% επιτυχεια......


και εγω αυτης της αποψης ειμαι και αυτο εκανα.... αλλα δεν εχουν ολοι τετοια πουλια :winky:

----------


## panos70

φτου σκορδα .........πανεμορφα

----------


## nikoslarisa

Κανεις δεν ξερει τι πουλια εχει..ο σωστος εκτροφεας τα οδηγει εκει που θελει με σωστη πρωετοιμασια ολο το χρονο...σιγα σιγα μαθαινει... ευχαριστω πολυ Πανο!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Νίκο!!! Μου εφτιαξες το βραδυ!!!!!!! για ακομα μια φορα!!!!!! *

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Ηλια.να σε καλα φιλε!!!!!!!!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Κανεις δεν ξερει τι πουλια εχει..ο σωστος εκτροφεας τα οδηγει εκει που θελει με σωστη πρωετοιμασια ολο το χρονο...σιγα σιγα μαθαινει...


εσυ δεν ξερεις τι πουλια εχεις? δεν ξερεις πως συμπεριφερθηκαν περσι η τις προηγουμενες χρονιες?

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δεν μηλαω για παλια πουλια.Λεω για ζευγαρια πρωταρικα....εκει που ηθελα εκει τα πηγα!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

*Καλώς το Φίλο! Μας <<έφτιαξες>> παλι τ απογευμα!!!!! *

----------


## lagreco69

Τι λες τωρα!! με το καλο στο κλαδι!!! φιλε μου.  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

βγαλτε βρε κοπέλια μια σκουφάτη καρδερίνα!!!! χαχαχαχα 

Γεια σου ρε Νικολα με τα ωραια σου!

----------


## οδυσσέας

> βγαλτε βρε κοπέλια μια σκουφάτη καρδερίνα!!!! χαχαχαχα


 σου αρεσει αυτη?



 :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:  :rollhappy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Τι παίζει εδώ????*  :Confused0013:

----------


## mitsman

αηδια..... ανακαλω!

----------


## οδυσσέας

ε τοτε θα σου αρεσει αυτη  :Jumping0045:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## οδυσσέας

> *Τι παίζει εδώ????*


περουκα για καρδερινες  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Νικο οποτε μπορεις ,θα ηθελα να μας γραψεις καποια πραγματα για την προετοιμασια των ζευγαριων και για την διατροφη των νεοσσων που ακολουθεις ,απο τη φωλια μεχρι και τον απογαλακτισμο

----------


## nikoslarisa

Τα ζευγαρια μου κυριος τα εχω ολο το χρονο μαζι..η προετοιμασια ξεκινα για μενα απο τελος φεβρουαριου οπου ξεκινω αυγοτροφη με αυγο βραστο,σκουλικια διαφορα χορταρικα κ λαχανικα κ βλαστομενους  σπορους.Στο θεμα νεοσσοι η διατροφη τους τις πρωτες μερες ζωης τους ειναι καθαρα αυγο βραστο με αυγοτροφη κ οσο μεγαλωνουν 10 ημερον κ πανω αρχιζω να δεινω σκουλικια,μπουμπουκια απο ζωχους,ελαχιστο μηλο οπου το αφηνω 10-20 λεπτα μονο.δεινω φυσικα μεσα στην αυγοτροφη βοτανα κ διαφορα εξτρα σπορια.το μειγμα τροφης ειναι για καρδερινες major κ προσθετω μετα την 10τη μερα ζωηςτων νεοσσων επιπλεον ηλιοσπορο,λευκη περιλλα,λιγο νιζερ.οσο μεγαλωνουν οι νεοσσοι χορηγω καπου καπου λιγη πολυβιταμινη στο νερο ωστε να κρατα τους γονεις που ταιζουν σε καλη κατασταση.τα μικρα μετα τις 33-36 ημερες μπαινουν μονα τους κ  ξεκινα διατροφη πλουσια σε αυγοτροφη κ αυγο(2-3 φορες τη μερα)σκουλικια, καροτο , αγριομαρουλα τα μπουμπουκια κ ολα τα παρεμφερη.καλαμποκι στην αυγοτροφη η αλλιως κρεμασμενο φρεσκο στην κλουβα για να τα βοηθησει στη μασκα τους.επισης δεινω φρεσκο μαλακο σπορο γαιδουραγκαθου απο την μερα που βγανουν τα μικρα μεχρι τετοιο καιρο οπου πλεον δεν μπορω να βρω μιας κ επιασαν οι ζεστες κ επεσαν τα σπορια τους.μαζευω διαφορα αγκαθια απο εξω κ τα κρεμαω ωστε να τρωνε οτι θελουν σε καθημερινη βαση.συγνωμη αν ξεχναω κατι,θα συμπληρωσω αν θυμηθω!!!

----------


## antoninio

..το 2010 στο ειχα πει αν θυμασαι Νικολα..οτι θα μας περασεις ολους..φαινοταν η αγαπη σου και ο ενθουσιασμος σου..εμενα με εχεις αφησει χιλιομετρα πισω..μπραβο..

----------


## jk21

Νικο σκουληκι χρησιμοποιεις mealworm ή καποιο αλλο πχ waxworm , buffalo  ; το δινεις αποξηραμενο ,ζωντανο ή καποιο απο αυτα ,ξανα βρασμενο; 
Αυγοτροφη ετοιμη και αν ναι ,ποια συγκεκριμενα; την δινεις σε ξερη μορφη ή προσθετεις κατι; αν δεν ειναι ετοιμη ,ποια συνταγη χρησιμοποιεις;

----------


## nikoslarisa

Αντωνη τις καρδερινες τις αγαπω πολυ..μετα την κοροιδια που επαθα το 2009 με 1 ζευγαρι καρδερινες πιασμενες απο τη φυση κ δαχτυλιδομενες με κολιε λαιμου(αλλα εγω απειρος τοτε τις πηρα) κ μετα απο υποσχεσεις για πουλια αξιολογα που θα μου χαριζαν(κατι που δεν μου ηρθε ποτε κ λυπαμε πολυ),καταλαβα οτι ΜΟΝΟΣ θα ξεκινησω κ θα παω μπροστα.....Ευχομαι να τα καταφερω ακομα καλυτερα κ ευχομαι κ εσυ να ανεβαινεις τα σκαλια ποιο ευκολα στην εκτροφη σου...Δημητρη δεινω mealworm που τα εκτρεφω μονος μου εδω κ 2 χρονια.τα βραζω παντα  κ τα εχω στην καταψυξη.καθε φορα βγαζω μια μικρη ποσοτητα κ την ριχνω στην αυγοτροφη..αυγοτροφη περνω ετιμη κ κανω κ εγω αυγοψωμο κ τις αναμιγνυω.Αυγοτροφη παιρνω της ***** την WIMO spinus k Idial Carduelidi.πριν 10 μερες πηρα να δωκιμασω κ μια εντομοτροφη της ****** κ βλεπω οτι την τρωνε με μεγαλη προθυμια!!πιστευω οτι οι αυγοτροφες τις ***** ειναι οτι καλυτερο εχω  δωσει ποτε..δεν κανω διαφημη αλλα πιστευω οτι ειναι πολλα βηματα μπροστα απο τις αλλες...εχω κανει πειραματα 2 χρονια τωρα...βρεχω λιγο την αυγοτροφη κ αν χριαστει ριχνω λιγη φριγανια ωστε να ειναι σε μαλακη μορφη κ να τρωγετε πολυ ευκολα τον καιρο αναπαραγωγης για γριγοροτερο ταισμα των μικρων....

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν θες αναφερεις καποια στιγμη και την ακριβη ονομασια της εντομοτροφης ,ωστε καποιος να μπορει να την αναζητησει διαδικτυακα , αν ενδιαφερεται

----------


## nikoslarisa

WIMO INSECTS λεγετε Δημητρη με 30% εντομα!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Η τελευταια 5δα σποριασμενα για φετος..

----------


## kostas13

παντως ειναι ομορφες εδω με τις κανονικες κ λεω μια χαρα σκεψου να μου δωθει η ευκαιρεια να δω απο κοντα θα τρελαθω κ παλι να τα χαιρεσαι κ ομορφη δουλεια

----------


## Gardelius

_Φιλαράκι πολυ καλα!!!!! Όλα αυτά που μοιράστηκες μαζι μας!!! Καλη συνεχεια εύχομαι!!!_  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

να σε καλα..ευχαριστω πολυ

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

τα πουλακια στη φωτο ειναι απο γονεις αρσενικο αρχεγονο φορεας αχατης κ καφε με θηλυκο εουμο!!!!!!!!!!ισως υπαρχει κ καποιο φορεας ασπροκεφαλου!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

Ρε τι ομορφιες ειναι αυτες??????????????????

Να σου ζησουν και οι μπομπιρες!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη.να σε καλα!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Όλες οι καρδερίνες σου είναι πολύ όμορφες!
Δεν έχεις να μας δείξεις κανένα μικρό που αλλάζει μάσκα, ή είναι πολύ νωρίς ακόμη;  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω παρα πολυ..ακομα ειναι νωρις Ευθυμη..εχουν λιγες μερες μερικα ξεκινησαν βγαζουν ελαχιστη..δεν μπορει να φανει ακομα σε φωτο.ισως αν βγαλω βιντεο κ ειναι σταθερο το πουλι σε κλαδακι να φανει λιγο..Υπομονηηηη,αυτο περιμενω κ εγω σαν παλαβος να δω κ φετος!!αχχαχαχ

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

μερικα απο τα μικρα μου!!

----------


## lagreco69

Γεια σου!! Νικο με τις ομορφες σου!! 

Να τις χαιρεσαι!!! τις καρδερινες σου φιλε μου.  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη.να σε καλα φιλε

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Efthimis98

Μεγαλώνουν μεγαλώνουν...  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Efthimis98

Πω πω πω ένας μπόμπιρας ήρεμος!!!  :Happy: 
Να σου ζήσει!

----------


## mitsman

Ποιο ειναι αυτο που θα μου στειλεις για φωτογραφιση ειπαμε???

----------


## nikoslarisa

ολα ειπαμε.....................................  χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  αχαχαχ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

χαχααχχχαχχαχαχαχα βγαζε φωτο Νικο να μας φτιάχνεις το κέφι!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

αστα ρε Δημητρη δεν τα παω καλα ρε φιλε με τις φωτο..βγαζω αλλα ελαχιστες ειναι σωστες...δεν ξερω γιατι...απο το αγχος λες???

----------


## mitsman

τι σε νοιαζουν οι φωτο αν τα βλέπεις live?????????

----------


## nikoslarisa

σωστο κ αυτο...αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα    :Happy0065:  αλλα καλο θα ηταν να μαθω  να βγαζω καλυτερες φωτο!!!!!!!

----------


## vicky_ath

Εχεις ένα θεματάκι με την εστίαση Νίκο και γι'αυτό σου βγαίνουν θολές!
Αλλά έστω και κουτσά στραβά τα βλέπουμε και τα χαιρόμαστε πάλι!

Είτε πηγαίνεις τη μηχανή πολύ κοντά και της είναι αδύνατο να εστιάσει, είτε έχεις χειροκίνητη εστίαση (manual focus) και δεν ξέρεις να την χρησιμοποιήσεις. Αν συμβαίνει το δεύτερο καλύτερα να την βάλεις στην αυτόματη λειτουργία (auto focus).

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δεν το πηρα ποτε σοβαρα το θεμα φωτος Βικυ οσο κ αν το ηθελα...αχααχαχαχ...αλλα πρεπει να γινω καλυτερος!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

αλλη μια 4δα major!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Πάρε ρε άνθρωπε του Θεού μια φωτογραφική μηχανή της προκοπής.

Στραβωθήκαμε.

 :trash:

----------


## nikoslarisa

η μηχανη ειναι μια χαρα...το χερι ετρεμε με τις ψυχουλες αυτες!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Κανονικα επρεπε να κανουμε ενα ερανο να του παρουμε εμεις Βασιλη!!!!!! Του αξιζει ενα τετοιο δωρο του Νικου.... ετσι κι αλλιως εμμεσα δωρο για εμας θα ειναι!

----------


## nikoslarisa

καλα βρε Δημητρη ακομα το συζητατε?αντε γιατι εχω παρει δανικη μηχανη απο εναν φιλο μου κ ειναι ακριβη κ αν παθει κατι θα με κυνηγαει!!!η δικη μου δεν παει καλα(τρωει την μπαταρια αμεσως)!!αχαχαχ

----------


## nikoslarisa

Την παπια ολοι ε???καλαααααααααααα ...... αχααχα πλακα κανω  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Fighting0074:

----------


## lagreco69

> η δικη μου δεν παει καλα(τρωει την μπαταρια αμεσως)!!αχαχαχ


Νικο βαλε την καραντινα και ανεβασε φωτογραφια απο κουτσουλιες και καρινα, πρεπει να εχει μυκητες. χαχαχαχα!!!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη τι φαρμακο λες να θελει για να σταματισει να το κανει???  :Cool0037:   μηπως φταει που μου επεσε απο τον 2ρο οροφο??

----------


## lagreco69

Βρε Νικο εαν επεσε απο τον δευτερο και μια χαρα δουλευει! 

Την δικια μας, την ακριβοπληρωμενη! την εκανε αεροπλανακι απο το μπαλκονι (εβδομο οροφο) η ανιψια μου στην Αθηνα και εγινε αλοιψη. 

Το γεμισα Off topic το θεμα σου.  :trash:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Τα πρωτα του βηματα!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Βγαλτον Μητσο ρεεε.... τι μεταλλαξη ειναι??????

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολύ όμορφα φιλαρακι!!!!! *

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Βγαλτον Μητσο ρεεε.... τι μεταλλαξη ειναι??????


αν εχω καταλαβει καλα ειναι αχατης φορεας εουμο κ φορεας ασπροκεφαλου!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ειναι στην καλυτερη ηλικια ο Μητσακος.... ειναι πανεμορφο πουλακι!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ειναι ναι!!!γιατι τον λες μητσακο?ειναι αυτο που σκεφτομαι?αχαχαχχα

----------


## mitsman

Επειδη ειναι πανεμορφος....................... χαχαχαχααχχαχαχα

----------


## nikoslarisa

δηλ σου μιαζει ε?αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα  αχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## mitsman

Δηλαδη θα θελα!!!! Νικο πως χαρακτηριζεις την εφετινη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο??? Καλη, μέτρια ή κακη?

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Δηλαδη θα θελα!!!! Νικο πως χαρακτηριζεις την εφετινη αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο??? Καλη, μέτρια ή κακη?


 εχουμε πτεροροια μπροστα μας Δημητρη..αλλα γενικα θα την ελεγα καλη!!!!αν δεν ειχα κανει κ καποια λαθακια θα ηταν πολυ καλυτερη!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Τι τρωνε Νίκο εδω ?

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## nikoslarisa

> 


Σας ευχαριστω Κυριε Ηλια!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Τι τρωνε Νίκο εδω ?


τσαμπακι κεχρι ημιωριμο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Αδιαβαστο σε βρίσκω Βασίλη!!! τσαμπι κεχρι τρωνε... εγω εχω φυτέψει κιολας!!!!!!

Τι πουλακια είναι αυτα Νικολα??? φετιναρια???

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Αδιαβαστο σε βρίσκω Βασίλη!!! τσαμπι κεχρι τρωνε... εγω εχω φυτέψει κιολας!!!!!!
> 
> Τι πουλακια είναι αυτα Νικολα??? φετιναρια???


μερικα φετιναρακια ειναι Δημητρη!!αχατες,αχατες φορεις ιζαμπελ,εουμο,αρχεγονα!!

----------


## mitsman

εεεεε ρε ζωη που την περνανε!!!!!!! Να σου ζησουν!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ::

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Προσωπικα ηρθες και με απογειωσες με την τελευταια σου φωτο Νικολα!! Δεν εχω καλυτερο απο αφαβα μικρα καρδερινακια!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Προσωπικα ηρθες και με απογειωσες με την τελευταια σου φωτο Νικολα!! Δεν εχω καλυτερο απο αφαβα μικρα καρδερινακια!


Γιωργο αβαφα εννοεις?? σε ευχαριστω πολυ φιλε

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Αβαφα ναι φιλε.

----------


## nikoslarisa

ειναι πολυ ομορφα οταν ειναι αβαφα Γιωργο.καθομαι κ τα χαζευω!!

----------


## mitsman

Καλα αμα βαφτουν που θα ειναι μια αηδια μπορεις να τα δωσεις σε εμενα... θα αντεξω να τα βλέπω και βαμμένα!!!!
χααχχαχαχαχαχ


 :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## panos70

> *mitsman*          Καλα αμα βαφτουν που θα ειναι μια αηδια μπορεις να τα δωσεις σε εμενα... θα αντεξω να τα βλέπω και βαμμένα!!!!
> χααχχαχαχαχαχ


 :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:  :Anim 59:

----------


## nikoslarisa

> 


 :Love0030:  :Party0028:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

Διακρίνω γραβατες Νικο?????

----------


## nikoslarisa

οχι Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!αχαχαχαχ...

----------


## mitsman

Οπου πεινα θωρει ψωμια και οπου διψα πηγαδια..... χαχαχαχα

----------


## nikoslarisa

ααχαχαχαχ.καλοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ομορφα ρε νικο...!!!!

να σου ζησουν , αλλα με αυτη την αναλυση στις φωτο κατι πρεπει να κανεις....

τετοιο τρεμουλο καθε φορα???? χαχαχαχαχ

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστωωωω!!!ξερεις ποσο μεγαλη ειναι η συγκινηση Χαρη!!!!!!!!!!!!εδω που τα λεμε δεν ειναι κ τοσο ασχημες οι φωτος.κατι φαινεται!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

μεγαλωνουν σιγα σιγα!!τα λατρευουν οι καρδερινες!!!

----------


## jk21

το θεμα (και θεαμα ) ηταν να ειχαμε και φωτο ή ακομα καλυτερα βιντεο ,τη στιγμη της επιδρομης !!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη τι εννοοις?μμ μαλλον καταλαβες οτι ερχονται κ τρωνε αγριες καρδερινες?βρε για τις δικες μου λεω.οτι τους δινω κ τρωνε...(αν κ να πω την αληθεια δεν μπορω να ξερω αν πανε κ αγριες,αλλα με τοσα γατια στο οικοπεδο χλωμο το βλεπω) ::

----------


## mitsman

Σημερα παρατηρησα σε ενα σπιτι που δουλευα καρδερινες να τρωνε ανελεηταπανω σε ηλιους..... και στα καπακια να ταιζουν μικρα τους.... αυτο που ειδα οταν πηγα κοντα δεν το πιστευα... ηλιοσπορος δεν υπηρχε.... ηταν ακομη καταπρασινος και μικρουλης.....

----------


## jk21

βλεποντας ηλιοσπορους σε αρκετα σημεια αδειους ,νομιζα οτι ηθελες με εικονες να μας πεις αυτο  ακριβως που περιεγραψε ο Δημητρης 

την εχω αυτη την εικονα ,οπως επισης φετος μου ειχε περιγραφει επιδρομη εκατονταδων αν θυμαμαι καλα πουλιων  ,σε παρτερια γεματα ταραξακο ,σε κοντινο νομο στην αττικη

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη εμενα τωρα γινονται.οπως τους κοιταω δεν βλεπω να λειπουν σπορια..το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ξερω ποτε γινονται ακριβως.....ειναι ενα προβληματακι αυτο που πρεπει να ψαξω κ να ρωτησω..ειναι το υβριδιο ηλιοσπορου το μικρο..

----------


## mitsman

Αμα πραγματικα νοιαζεσαι την εκτροφη σου μεχρι και μπαξεβανης γινεσαι!!!! χαιρομαι Νικο που σε γνωριζω και εισαι στην παρεα μας!

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω πολυ Δημητρη..να σε καλα.χαιρομαι κ εγω πολυ που ειμαι στην παρεα σας...τι να κανω Δημητρη τα αγαπω πολυ...μεχρι κ στο χωριο τρεχω καθε τοσο 25χιλιομετρα  για να κοβω αγκαθια να τα βαζω μεσα να τρωνε...αλλα μου αρεσει πολυ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

παντως εμενα Νικο μου φαινεται οτι στο πανω ημισφαιριου του ανθους ,ηδη λειπουν σπορια .Ισως να με μπερδευει η φωτο 

και πριν μαυρισει ο σπορος ,ημιωριμος ακομα ,αν δωσεις το ανθος ,θα παρεις φλουδες ...

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη θα το τσεκαρω κ θα σου πω...ισως να εχεις δικαιο...

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

Να σου ζησουν Νικο!!!! τα τελευταια να υποθέσω.... εεε?????

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ παιδια..Δημητρη  ειναι μεγαλα οσα βλεπεις στη φωτο πανω απο 1 μηνον..εχω αρκετες φωτος που δεν ειχα βαλει!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa

μερικα απο τα μικρα μου!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lmfw...ature=youtu.be

----------


## VASSILIOS



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

τι εχεις κανει μωρε κουζουλε???? φωλια μεσα στην φωλια????
Θα μας αρρωστήσεις με τις φωτογραφίες σου συνέχειααααα........ θελω και εγωωωωωω!

----------


## nikoslarisa

αχαχαχαχ!!εβαλα φωλια μεσα σε φωλια γιατι δεν εκανε αλλιως η ρουφιανα!!!δωκιμασα τα παντα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## jenia21

θα μας βαλεις σε μεγαλους μπελαδες φιλε Νικοοοοοοο!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

εγω τους ζω αυτους τους μπελαδες 2 χρονια κ μου αρεσειιιιιιιιι!!!!!αχαχαχ,ει  ναι ομορφα πραγματα αυτα!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία...!!!  :Happy: 
Πήρες καινούργια κάμερα;  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω..βρε εχω καμερα..εγω δεν καθομαι να ασχοληθω να βγαλω καλες φωτος.τωρα απλα το αποφασισα κ εβγαλα καλυτερες που ντυνονται τα μικρα μου!!!!   :Youpi:

----------


## Gardelius

Ωραίος!!!

----------


## Chrisman

Πανέμορφα!!! Τι μετάλλαξη είναι αυτά;;;

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Πανέμορφα!!! Τι μετάλλαξη είναι αυτά;;;


ευχαριστω πολυ.το πουλακι στη φωτο ειναι αχατης φορεας ιζαμπελ κ φορεας ασπροκεφαλου!!απλα περιμενω να ντυθει εντελως επειδη ισως τελεικα να ειναι ασπροκεφαλο κ οχι φορεας...για να πω συγουρα πρεπει να περιμενω ακομα λιγο..

----------


## xarhs

πολυ ωραια νικο..!!!!!

με το καλο και να ολοκληρωθει το ντυσιμο....

----------


## panos70

οτι και να πουμε για τα πουλια του Νικου ειναι λιγο , καταπληκτικη δουλεια με πολυ μερακι

----------


## nikoslarisa

σας ευχαριστω πολυ ολους.να ειστε παντα καλα!!  :Party0035:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## xarhs

αρχιζει να παιρνει και χρωματακι....... πανεμορφο νικο..!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφο.. ειδικά όταν αλλάξει τελείως το χρώμα του, θα είναι πανέμορφο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Γεια σου ρε Νικόλα

----------


## nikoslarisa

Γεια σου Βασιληηηηηηηηηηηη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Πολυ γαρδέλιιιιιι ρε παιδια μου!!!!!!!!  :Anim 59:

----------


## mitsman

αστερια αστερια!

----------


## nikoslarisa

να σε καλα Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

Περιμενω πως κ πως να τελειωσει πτεροροια!!!

----------


## ninos

Νίκο περίφημες εικόνες

Τώρα που τελειώνει και η πτερορροια, εαν θέλεις γράψε την γνώμη σου στο παρακάτω θέμα καθώς και εαν αυτό αλλάζει (που λογικά θα αλλάζει) για τις μεταλλαγμένες.  Έχουν ανοιχτεί διάφορα θέματα στον χώρο και αναζητούμε πληροφορίες - εμπειρίες. 


*Διαμονή καρδερίνας ανά εποχή*

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## xXx

Νικολάκη μπράβο φίλε πάντα τέτοια και εις ανώτερα να τα χαίρεσαι και να σας χαιρόμαστε

----------


## fysaei

Όμορφα πουλάκια, να τα χαίρεσαι!

----------


## nikoslarisa

ευχαριστω πολυ Βασιλη.να σε καλα!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Όμορφα πουλάκια, να τα χαίρεσαι!


σε ευχαριστω πολυ!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## YELLOW

φιλε πραγματικα πανεμορφα..

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## mitsman

Ελα και κοντευουμε Νικολακη........ τρελανε μας!

----------


## Gardelius

Κουκλί!!!! Βίντεο με κελάηδισμα! 

Θα ταν οτι πρεπει!!  :Evilgrin0039:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Εουμο ασπροκεφαλο...μαλλον βλεπω να κανει κ μικρη γραβατα οπως ο πατερας της!!!!!!!!θα δειξει σε λιγες μερες 100%

----------


## Efthimis98

Ομορφαίνουν!!!  :Happy: 
Με το καλό να αναδείξουν όλο το μεγαλείο της ομορφιάς τους δημιουργώντας μία ολοκληρωμένη μάσκα!!!!

Ανυπομονώ......... !!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Μπραβο Νικόλα

Πες μας τι μετάλλαξη ειναι αυτη που βλέπουμε ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να σε καλα.το πισω ειναι αρχεγονο αρσενικο ασπροκεφαλο φορεας ιζαμπελ-εουμο (δηλ μπορει να ειναι διπλος φορεας,αυτα τα πουλια λεγονται πασπαρτου),το μπροστα ειναι θηλυκο εουμο ασπροκεφαλο κ απο οσο βλεπω κανει γραβατα στο λαιμο μικρη και απο δεξια κ απο αριστερα ενω στη μεση εχει το κοκκινο(κατι που θα ειναι ενδιαφερον οταν τελειωσει πτερορροια)...θα φανει ποιο καθαρα σε λιγες μερες!!δεν εχω δει ασπροκεφαλη καρδερινα κ να εχει κ γραβατα(εστω κ μικρη)

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο Νίκο!!!

Απο διατροφή, στην πτερορροια δίνεις κάποια αυγοτροφη? (θύμισε μου)

----------


## teo24

Μπραβο Νικολα,πανεμορφα ολα.

----------


## lagreco69

Νικο!!!  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Μπράβο Νίκο!!!
> 
> Απο διατροφή, στην πτερορροια δίνεις κάποια αυγοτροφη? (θύμισε μου)


Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια...Ναι φυσικα κ δεινω αυγοτροφη απο την ημερα της γεννησης των μικρων μεχρι τελος οκτωβριου σχεδον!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> Σας ευχαριστω ολους παιδια...Ναι φυσικα κ δεινω αυγοτροφη απο την ημερα της γεννησης των μικρων μεχρι τελος οκτωβριου σχεδον!!!


Ναι, αν ειναι δικη σου ή κάποια έτοιμη εννοούσα.?

----------


## nikoslarisa

Ηλια κανω εγω αυγοτροφη, περνω κ ετιμη τις κανω μιξη με κ δινω!!!

----------


## xXx

όλο σκόρδα βλέπω μέσα στην εκτροφή χαχαχαχα ΔΕΝ ΗΞΕΡΑ ότι φοβάσαι το ΜΑΤΙ χαχαχαχαχαχα  :Happy0159:

----------


## nikoslarisa

εσυ δεν το ηξερες????αχααχαχ!!!!!!!εσυ το ξερεις πρωτος πρωτοςςςςςςς Βασιλη!!!!φετος ισως φερω 2 πουλακια στην εκθεση!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Σε ποιο συλλογο εισαι γραμένος Νίκο ?

----------


## nikoslarisa

Βασιλη ειμαι στον συλογο της Λαρισας....  ::  να σε περιμενουμε στην εκθεση για βολτα?

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Βασιλη ειμαι στον συλογο της Λαρισας....  να σε περιμενουμε στην εκθεση για βολτα?


Ποτε μη λες ποτε...

Ειμαι απροβλεπτος εγω.

Ριξε συρμα εσυ...και βλέπουμε

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

_Στην αριστερή φωτό - ειναι αρσενικός ;_

----------


## nikoslarisa

Ηλια εμενα τις εχει τις φωτο μια πανω κ μια κατω,οποτε δεν ξερω ποια λες αριστερα...το πανω πουλι με το πορτοκαλι στο σβερκο ειναι αρσενικο.το κατω πουλι ειναι θηλυκο γραβατα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

_Σ ευχαριστώ Νικο!! αυτο εννοούσα!!_  :Happy0159:

----------


## nikoslarisa

Αχατης φορεας ιζαμπελ φορεας ασπροκεφαλου κ με γραβατα μικρη!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Γεια σου Νικολακι δυναμη με τα πανεμορφα πουλια!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Να σε καλα Δημητρη,ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Ομορφαίνουν ομορφαίνουν... μα πόσο πια!!!???  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

να σε καλα.ευχαριστω πολυ!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## lagreco69

Γεια σου Νικολα!!! με τους πουλαρους σου.  :Happy:

----------


## nikoslarisa

σε ευχαριστω πολυυυυυ Δημητρη!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιο πουλακι Νικο!!!! να το χαιρεσαι!!! θηλυκο ή αρσενικο?????

----------


## antoninio

> 


...κατι μου θυμιζει..που το εχω ξαναδει??????????ολο εγκεφαλικα προκαλεις...

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Ωραιο πουλακι Νικο!!!! να το χαιρεσαι!!! θηλυκο ή αρσενικο?????


σε ευχαριστωωωωωω!!!κοπελα ειναι!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αυτά είναι πουλιά!!!! Μπράβο Νίκο Λαρισαίε, μας βγάζεις ασπροπρόσωπους από τους εκεί -περίπου- καταγόμενους !!!  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ ωραία* "πόζα".... 

*Νίκο δεν πιστεύω να* τον "τσάντισες"...*  :Big Grin:

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## panos70

πανεμορφα πουλια φιλε να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## nikoslarisa

Αυτά είναι τα πουλακια που χάρισα φετος μεσο του φορουμ(greekbirdclub) κ τα χρήματα πήγαν για έναν υπέροχο σκοπο σε ανθρώπους που το εχουν αναγκη....αυτό που θελω να πω μεσο του βιντεο αυτου είναι ότι νιωθω περήφανος κ πολύ χαρουμενος για την κατάστασή που τα εχει ο Βασιλης.εύχομαι να βγαλεις πολλά άμορφα μικρα!!!!

----------


## stefos

Πολυ ακριβα! Αλλα και πολυ ομορφα! Να τα χαιρεσαι!!

----------


## cockas

Απίστευτα πουλιά διάβασα όλο το post σε 1 βράδυ το μπράβο είναι λίγο. Την πρώτη φορά που είδα φωτό με παραλλαγή έουμο έπαθα πλάκα τόσο όμορφο πουλί δεν είχα δει
Να τα χαίρεσαι είναι πανέμορφα, έτοιμος είμαι να πάρω αλλά πολλά τα λεφτά η κλούβα υπάρχει πάντως μια συναρμολόγηση θέλει

----------


## stefos

Να τα χαιρεσαι και να ειναι παντα υγιεις και καλα!

----------


## serafeim

ΝΙΚΟΛΑΑΑΑ ΜΠΡΑΒΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟΟ  Ο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Καφε φορεας ασπροκεφαλου ΧΧL

----------


## Gardelius

Νίκο είναι πανέμορφο. 

Όπως και όλα τα πουλιά σου βέβαια. 

Έχεις ξεκινήσει προετοιμασία ;

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο Νικο ειναι ολα υπεροχα

----------


## Efthimis98

Νίκο, πραγματικά υπέροχα πουλιά!!  :Happy: 
Εύχομαι η φετινή αναπαραγωγή να πάει όσο πιο καλά γίνεται, αν και δεν σε φοβάμαι καθόλου!! Είσαι αστέρι Λαρισαίος, όπως όλοι εμείς που είμαστε από τα γύρω χωριά  ::  ... αλήθεια, είσαι μέσα στην πόλη, ή όχι;  :winky:

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Νίκο είναι πανέμορφο. 
> 
> Όπως και όλα τα πουλιά σου βέβαια. 
> 
> Έχεις ξεκινήσει προετοιμασία ;


Ευχαριστω πολύ.δεν εχω ξεκινησει προετοιμασια.αλλα δινω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγοτροφη  για συντηρητή...θα ξεκινήσω προετοιμασία σε κανα 15ημερο σιγα σιγα.

----------


## nikoslarisa

> Νίκο, πραγματικά υπέροχα πουλιά!! 
> Εύχομαι η φετινή αναπαραγωγή να πάει όσο πιο καλά γίνεται, αν και δεν σε φοβάμαι καθόλου!! Είσαι αστέρι Λαρισαίος, όπως όλοι εμείς που είμαστε από τα γύρω χωριά  ... αλήθεια, είσαι μέσα στην πόλη, ή όχι;


να σε καλα.ευχαριστω πολύ.ναι είμαι μεσα λαρισα!!εντελως μεσα όμως!!!χχααχαα

----------


## Gardelius

> Ευχαριστω πολύ.δεν εχω ξεκινησει προετοιμασια.αλλα δινω 2 φορες την εβδομαδα αυγοτροφη  για συντηρητή...θα ξεκινήσω προετοιμασία σε κανα 15ημερο σιγα σιγα.


Άντε με το καλό.  Να δούμε και άλλες όμορφες εικόνες από τα πουλάκια σου.

τα μικρά έχουν "άλλη χάρη" όπως και να το κάνεις. !!!!  ::

----------


## nikoslarisa

Ηλια οντως τα μικρα είναι άλλη φαση.για να δουμε φετος.καλα να ειμαστε πανω από όλα!!!!

----------


## nikoslarisa

Ξεκίνησε μια μικρη ανακαίνιση του εκτροφείου μου!

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## jk21

Νικο πισω πρεπει να ειναι carlina corymbosa ;

----------


## nikoslarisa

Γεια σου Δημητρη.δεν θυμαμαι πως το λενε Δημητρη,το ειχα βρει πριν 5χρ κ ξεκίνησα να το δινω.τοτε ειχα βρει το ονομα του.παντως το τρωνε παρα πολύ.

----------


## jk21

βγαλε καμμια πιο κοντινη φωτο και σε αυτο και στο αλλο μπροστα

----------


## nikoslarisa

Δημητρη θα βγαλω κ θα στείλω κ ένα ακομα που δεινω κ δεν θυμαμαι ονομα.εσυ πρεπει να μου τα ειχες πει πως λεγονται ξανα πριν χρονια...

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## jk21

το δευτερο ναι ειναι carlina 

το πρωτο μαλλον πυκνομο αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος .θα το δουμε

----------


## nikoslarisa



----------


## johnakos32

Τρίτη φωτογραφία κάτω αριστερά είναι το πιο ωραίο πουλί από αυτά που απεικονίζονται στην φώτο! 
Ωραία!

----------


## nikoslarisa

να σε καλα.ευχαριστω.είναι αρχεγονο major φορεας εουμο φορεας ασπροκεφαλου!!!!

----------


## johnakos32

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...ς-2014/page17
Του #163 απόγονος;

----------


## nikoslarisa

Γιαννη εδώ είναι οι γονεις του!  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TEc...Ab92OgpSer0riQ
εδώ είναι η μαμα του!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x15a...Ab92OgpSer0riQ

----------


## nikoslarisa

Μερικα από τα φετινα μου!!!!καποια πουλακια κρατάνε από τα αίματα του Γιαννη στην χαλκιδα.πολυ αξιος εκτροφεας κ φοβερος ανθρωπος....μπραβο του!

----------


## papgeo

όμορφα πολύ,μπράβο

----------

